# Loads Of Pictures!



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok, so I have promised you all photos of my pigeons. And now is as good as any time, to post them. 

I will inform you now that there are tons of pictures. So if your computer gets a little slower after viewing this thread, I can’t take responsibility sorry guys and gals lol.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Will start with my rescues. 

I lost to pigeons from my ferral flock. Very disheartened but with good hope they'll return. So as of now the flock is my 2 rescues and the domestic pigeon that has been out for a month evading escape every time. 

The first day I released them.


















This was the 2nd day.

Almost a week later.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

My little flock. Im still trying to catch the white one but as long as it teachs the new birds how to eat and were to drink I'll leave him be. (Or until I come up with a better way to catch him.)


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

My loft. It needs alot of work and in feb. I will build a brand new one. Perfectly. Hopefully. 


















In the middle of feeding: lid is kept on at all times. 


Temporary until I get the T perches, and nest box's.

Chickens are also temperary as they have been known to get each other sick when kept caged together.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

All my pigeons, in there holding cell while Im cleaning their Loft/ Aviary.










My parakeets


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Now for my pigeons. 










Stach. My first ever pigeon.










Her new husband hopefully as her last disappeared, after free flying. 










Non releasable ferral in the back, and white homer with weried wing. (Flies diagonal)










White tumbler I tube feed as a baby.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

nice pics i really enojy ur indians..


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Now for my fantails. (Sorry for the long break... Ate dinner.)


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

More fantails....



















I just love this bird. He is GORGEOUS!

My bantam Chickens. The are gold and silver, Seabrights.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

nice nice did u buy them or get them free just wondering what range u paid if u did.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

And my goats. Im sorry to say but I cannot keep them much longer. 

They cost me $109 a month. And are more of a hobbie for me. And because I work a little above min. wage. I have to cut out some. So instead of getting rid of a couple. Ive decided its best for both me and the goats. The goats need more space as im so busy lately, the are confind to ther pens most of the day until its time for feeding. They are pregnant. Which was the intent of having them. That I could sell there babies in order to keep them, but its just to much money for me. 

Im going to miss them dearly but have found great homes for both female goats. With people at my work who have pre-existing goats, and a lot of acerage, which the use rotation gardening. It hink this is the best place for them as of now. The babies will be sold as market goats, and or breeding projects for students at my school. The male, will be the hardest to place as he is an intact male boer goat. Which is not good for meat thankfully . So I hope he goes to a dedicated breeding program.










Coco and Kalie










Jak


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

The Hawk at my work that I scared away..


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Now for an update on me...

I have been dealing with a little bit of depression lately. And its been making me feel over whelmed. Im getting better and things are getting better. 

Im president of FFA

I have a 3.0 Gpa

I have a job which pays me $8.50 an hour

I have 3 goats. 
10 pigeons
3 chickens
1 cat
1 dog
2 parakeets
4 chicks (Going back to work tomorrow, as they have gotten much better)

That makes I think 24 animals. 

Because I will be selling my goats my dad has said I can extend my pigeons loft. (But cant get any more birds) 

In which time I will be taking part in PROJECT WILDLIFE.

As they are losing a few people. Cathline, says they need some one like me  .

It will be a less time concuming hobby and will be something I injoy more and that I can afford.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

If you think My pigeons look healthy. Ill tell you my secret to keeping them look that way.

I Mix a teaspoon of sugar. A teaspoon and 1/2 of Apple Cider Vinager, and Prime bird supplement, in to there water.

Don't know if you want to try this your self but thanx to your guy's advice and my experience with Prime, it has helped my birds greatly.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

well i dont know right now i need to work on getting my fantails feathers straight lol


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Pigeon lower said:


> nice pics i really enojy ur indians..


I paid $15 a bird. 5 total. So $75 and I got 20% off so it was less.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

wow nice i paid like 10$ for one rest free lol i know alot of pigeon pplz


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow you have very beautiful birds and GREAT lofts. Im going to build one like yours when I sell my goats. I really want a pair or oriental frills.


I know 1 pigeon person from here. George. And a couple others but not by there names. I know alot of bird people, but arnt into pigeons. I know a wild life rehaber as well she has pigeons and a couple doves. She has conviced me to help out as I already do but more so to the public.

I think it will be great.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow, Michael! You've outdone yourself  Great pictures and thank you for sharing them with us. What are you going to be doing with/for Project Wildlife?

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

As of right now I dont know. I think I will be put in a book of people to call when they have a hurt dove or pigeon. Lost pigeon that was found and needs placing till owner can be found. And for tube feeding birds. THe ladie I talked to hand feed cockitiels for a lady and she was paid quite a bit for it but she didnt want it and instead used to to help more animals. Which is really nice. And I am not in it for the money, as I have major losses, in most of the projects Ive started. SO money is out of the question. I think it will be a great experience. And im going to talk to her more when I sell my goats. I think I might make another aviary after I redo the one I have now one for project wild life and one for my birds . Good plan huh? lol I dont think My dad will be to fond of the idea, but hes always been supportive of what I want to do so lets see.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

stach_n_flash said:


> As of right now I dont know. I think I will be put in a book of people to call when they have a hurt dove or pigeon. Lost pigeon that was found and needs placing till owner can be found. And for tube feeding birds. THe ladie I talked to hand feed cockitiels for a lady and she was paid quite a bit for it but she didnt want it and instead used to to help more animals. Which is really nice. And I am not in it for the money, as I have major losses, in most of the projects Ive started. SO money is out of the question. I think it will be a great experience. And im going to talk to her more when I sell my goats. I think I might make another aviary after I redo the one I have now one for project wild life and one for my birds . Good plan huh? lol I dont think My dad will be to fond of the idea, but hes always been supportive of what I want to do so lets see.


I think it's great that you will be helping with needy doves and pigeons (and probably others) in your area. Just be really, really careful not to get caught up in the politics of a big organization like Project Wildlife. Any time you get a whole bunch of people together and trying to do good things for birds and animals, the "stuff" tends to hit the fan sooner or later. Always be honest, always do your best, always be sincere, and be very careful about who you trust. Isn't that a shame that this is my advice to you, but it IS good advice. Do good and be careful!

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Have you heard of project wildlife?

I only want to do it at my house I dont really want to be HUGE. I just want to help out with birds arround me. So that others farther away wont have to come and do it. It be easier. I only no one person so far, but I hope its good. Ill talk to her more about it next time I see her. Or ill call her when im ready to start 

Thank you for your advice Im sure it will come in handy once I get involved but I dont fully understand right now . But thank you very much  your oppinion is highly important to me.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michael, thank you for the lovely pictures. And, I love your favorite fantail too. What a gorgeous pigeon.

I'm sorry you have not been feeling too well but, you know, I think every teenager goes through that. I know I did. Just make sure you don't try to do everything at once to the point you're overwhelmed. I'm very proud of your accomplishments in the FFA and your GPA. 

I would definitely talk more with Terry about project wildlife. Remember, she is a smart lady and will give you good advice.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you maggie.

Its really cold tis morning. I want to go back to sleep but work starts in 19 mins. I get home at 4:30. 

I wont be on for quite a while  lol well have a great day every one see you later


----------



## Bud109 (May 19, 2007)

*hi*

Hello my name is Rachel. I just started into pigeons this year and have been loving them. I would enjoy being able to chat with you but I will have to wait for 4 more weeks because I am at my military training right now. Well I have to go but I wanted to put this so I would be able to find you when I get home and we can talk and exchange ideas. You are the first person i have found close to my age. I am 18, ok bye for now. Rachel


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I love your birds, please do get some hardware cloth where you have the chicken wire.

Your birds are so sweet, and your goats are adorable.

I'm glad you have found a wonderful home for the goats and that you were able to realize that you needed to do this for their sake, as well as your own. I'm saying a special prayer for you, that you don't feel so overwhelmed, God bless you.

Looking forward to seeing your NEWLY expanded coop!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's a link to the Project Wildlife site: http://www.projectwildlife.org/ They are probably the largest wildlife rehab group in California and have literally a couple of hundred satellites (individuals who are sub-permitted under their permit). Just administering something this size has got to be a monumental task. As you will see on their website, they handle around 11,000 birds and animals each year. 

I think you will learn a lot from volunteering for them, Michael.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Michael, thanks for the updates on you and your animals, it sounds like you have your hands full and are doing the best you can! Maggie mentioned that many teens have ups and downs, sheesh, shouldn't that mean I've outgrown it then??  Here I am at 29 and still have them lol. I think a lot of people do, some days are harder than others, and you always have such an upbeat attitude that people probably expect it from you all the time so that can be hard too I know. It is easy to get overwhelmed when you have a lot of responsibilities, I know that much for sure. Hopefully when your goats go to their new homes (which sound very nice for them), you will have a bit more time to breathe and relax and enjoy your other animals. 

Your birds are lovely and I especially like the chickens (Fussy Gussy wants to know how come they are so little and cute and "painted" while she is big and noisy and white  ). Treesa mentioned getting some hardware cloth on the chicken wire, I was thinking the same thing (not to give you another thing to do, sorry!). It would just be terrible if a rat or something got into your loft and hurt your beautiful birds, I know you would be devastated. Since you are short on money, have you considered the smaller chicken wire? It is much cheaper than hardware cloth! And it comes with tiny little holes in it (1/4 inch) and that's what I used on my newer aviary. 

Keep up the great work and I really hope you are feeling better. Is it raining where you are? Sometimes that can make people sadder or depressed, it's called seasonal affected disorder I believe (or SAD). Sometimes brighter lights in the house help it and getting as much sunshine as possible. Good luck with all your endeavors and with the wildlife project. You do so much good for animals, and are an inspiration to many of us here and in your life!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Blessings, Michael!

WOW, WOW AND WOW!!!

You've got a farm goin' on! Those pics were worth the wait, guy!!!
Thank you so much! My finger is cramped from scrolling up and down!
Absolutely loved it! Thanks for spending the time to give me and the other guys such a nice picture show!

So glad your giving those precious goats a chance to enjoy a nicer place to live. Very unselfish and loving of you.

Your guys seems to love the camera! Especially Stach's husband...prize winning pic! You should enter some of the pics in a contest when you have time....Hey ya never know!

Now, some more unsolicited advice....

Michael, I know that you do this for God's Beloved Creatures from your heart, which is most important. However, with that said, PLEASE, accept any payments you can get. This does not mean that your 'in it for the money'.
What is does mean is that you will not get overwhelmed with the costs of the EXCELLENT care you provide for these guys! Therefore, helping you to continue. So if your asked, for example to tube feed or train or whatever, assess the cost for the supplies along with a reasonable amount for your time. The care you put into it is priceless compared to the fees that will enable you to comfortably, well, make them comfortable! 

Also, the blahs are not restricted to teens....try what I do each morning before I even get out of bed...even if you have to get up 20 mins. earlier then usual to be able to do this relaxed which is the point of doing it in the first place!

1. DO NOT THINK ABOUT EVERYTHING YOU WANT OR HAVE TO DO THAT DAY...this takes some practice. Just close your eyes and picture yourself in your favorite peaceful place!

2. A few deep breaths inhaling through your nose holding for a second or 2 and then and then slowly out your mouth. 5-10 times. (Get that oxygen to your brain)

3. Big inhales through your mouth and hold for 3-4 seconds while you stretch and tighten every muscle possible in your body (make fists with your hands, out-stretched-arms, legs, even stretch your mouth with a big grin). Then blow it out quickly while you let every muscle relax like a rag doll. As you are in this rag doll state, take 3 regular slow breaths. 

4. While doing regular controlled breaths, place one hand on your forehead and one on your heart a say aloud something of this nature,

Lord, I thank You for this day.
I thank You for all that I have and for all that I don't have that I wouldn't want.
I invite You, Dear God, to be at my side and to give me wisdom and strength to do my work well for You, for 'I can do all things through Christ who gives me Strength'!
Bless me this day in spirit, mind and body.
May Your Angels protect me.
'Let no weapon formed against me prosper'.
Thank you for loving and caring for me...I love you too! AMEN!

THEN JUMP UP AND GET GOIN' CAUSE YOUR PROBABLY LATE BY NOW!!!
LOL (just kidding)

Take time for a good breakfast with some nice green tea and raw honey cause your body needs fuel to function at top level!

It took me about 3 weeks to not let anything stop me from doing this....no dogs barking, not turning on my cell phone and any other distractions that will try to stop you from getting out of bed on the right foot!
I also saw a big difference in the days that I took the time to do this and the days that I didn't...which kept me on track from then on.

Hey, whatever keeps you sane in an often times insane world!

I'll be praying for you and your little guys....a great thing to do at night before sleep is to pray blessings upon those you love....and even those you have a hard time loving!

Best Blessings in all you do! Look forward to catching up with you when everything gets settled.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you for your thoughts and kind words. 

I don't get SAD. I love it when it rains and it makes my day all the more better. I am a morning person and will try your techniques. It doesnt help that I share my room with my little brother who likes to wake me up even earlier. And ask me questions like how'd you sleep. It automaticly sets me in a bad mood as I would have slept better if he had just been quiet and let me wake up first. But besides that. I get up early enough to let the dog out check on my birds goats, ect. Then finally after 30 mins get ready for school. Then right to work after school. 

Im proactive most of the day. But when i get home Im like a sour batch of onions, and no one wants to be arround me because I bottle up my emotions all day.

I am being more proactive and have just today told my boss im no longer going to work during the week. She knows im stressed as well and has offered to buy my goats if need be but at a lower price. I think I might take her offer just as it will free me up instead of looking for a buyer. 

My birds are good (Still) I rigged a trap to catch the domestic pigeon that got out. 

My parakeets are close to laying eggs. They were bought to be bred and sell the babies to help with the cost of feed for every one else. But I hope I dont like any of the babies. Or ill decide to keep them. So lets keep our fingers crossed.

Buster the dog is good as well. He had lots of dry spots so i bathed him in bedadin and head and shoulders. He has since got much better! Hes gaining weight and it appears he was malnuturised by the last owners. They were nice people but I think it was hard for them with 4 dogs. 

Im doing better Thank you all lets hope it lasts. 

And about every one seeing me as happy. Your right. People used to call me smilely... as I was always smileing. Its hard to keep that attitude up but I try my best lol.


----------

